# I do like comfort



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After seeing the beautiful comfort pens made by Rob (rwyoung) I was reminded of the fact that a long time ago I bought some comfort kits but never made pens because I didn't have the bushings. Now that I have a little more experience, I was able to sort bushes from various kits that were not exact but very close, so here is how I did it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Harry,

An absolute beautiful job my friend.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you so much Ken, I believe that I owe you an email but things have been hectic with my granddaughters wedding plus going full steam ahead in the workshop whilst my Shingles are taking a holiday.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great looking pen again Harry. I have not done the comfort style yet, but after seeing yours, I have been missing out and need to add it to my to do list. :dance3:


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Lookin' good!

And this may help, the Penn State Industries web site has PDF copies of the instructions for their kits. Many of them have the bushing dimensions. 

For the comfort pen style (assumes kits from Penn State but probably a good staring point for any body's kit)

http://www.pennstateind.com/library/PKCFPEN_ins.pdf

(Strip the PDF file name and you should get straight to the index page for the kit instructions)

And if the link gives you trouble, here are the diameters:
Comfort bushing (nib end, and middle) 0.420"
Cap bushing 0.330" (same as standard 7mm slimline style)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for that info. Rob., but when I make a set of bushings I just measure the tip, ring and clip diameters. When I decided to try a comfort pen, I wanted to do it NOW! No time to turn a set of bushings!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Thanks for that info. Rob., but when I make a set of bushings I just measure the tip, ring and clip diameters. When I decided to try a comfort pen, I wanted to do it NOW! No time to turn a set of bushings!


Good point. Probably the only benefit to you would be knowing you could find the assembly instructions should there ever be a question about one of the more complicated kits. Comfort pen, not so much with the complications though.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Harry. I did'nt try them yet I guess I'm to comfy now don't have to get anymore comfy I got to get out to my shop one of days ma. Like ole pa used to say on Ma and Pa Kettle.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a beauty. The pen master.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

rwyoung said:


> Good point. Probably the only benefit to you would be knowing you could find the assembly instructions should there ever be a question about one of the more complicated kits. Comfort pen, not so much with the complications though.


Rob, I've printed out a heap of instruction sheets thanks, I'll probably stuff up now! Like most technicians, even retired ones like me, we only consult the instructions when we're desperate!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, I can forgive you for not being in the mood to make more pens after that herculean job you did for the troops. Thank you Bernie, because you are a turning expert, praise from you tends to swell my head!


----------

